# Jazz's new bathtub



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I just ordered the Booster bath and tried it out today. My daughters couldn't wait to give her a bath. Jazz loved it and so did my back. :


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

That Booster Bath is really cool. I want one!


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, we are jelly! I just gave Chuppy a bath and that was so in my mind  Congrats!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

My whole family thinks it is some of the best money we have ever spent. We are used to bathing two dogs at the same time and our backs were always killing us when we were done. I think this will help with grooming as well. This will be great when we get the new puppy as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love my booster tub! Best money I have ever spent!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love my Booster Bath! I wish I had the ramp 

I understand they are on sale at Costco now.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I want one to, look really well made.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool bath...but how did you daughters get a wet as the dog? ;-)


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

magiclover said:


> My whole family thinks it is some of the best money we have ever spent. We are used to bathing two dogs at the same time and our backs were always killing us when we were done. I think this will help with grooming as well. This will be great when we get the new puppy as well.


 
Where in the world did you get that?? Please tell me when you can. That is awesome!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

tahill said:


> Where in the world did you get that?? Please tell me when you can. That is awesome!!



You can get it at Official Home of the BoosterBath or Costco.com I think. There are three sizes, a mini bath for little dogs, Large which is what I got and Extra Large which is for the Giant dogs. The stairs were extra but they can be used for other purposes. It is very sturdy and well worth it.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what great pics! There's a Mutts & Co. near where I live that has these. They're great!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Costco has them for $109, without the ramp.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I love that Booster Bath-what a WONDERFUL IDEA!!

Have a question. Do you have hot and cold water outside to wash Jazz or just cold?

When is the puppy coming?

Any pics of your house?


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

What a cool tub! I want one too!!! Steps and all. Costco, I see from the posts, have it--no stairs though? Hmmm..... I wonder about the hot/cold water thing too. We only have cold water outside, and I wonder how you bathe when it's cold outside.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

You should send in your photos for them to use in their promotions : So cute! Jazz looks like she had fun modeling


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Karen--

You probably also went to the website, but if you haven't, I want to tell you they offer this thing called Tropic Water, or something like that. It's an attachment that goes on the hot and cold water outlet of your washing machine. Then you attach your garden hose to that--voila! Warm water. Assuming you have a hose that can go from your laundry room to outside. Or, I see you can set up your unit in the bathroom too. (just wonder what I would do if my dog shook! lol!) 



Karen519 said:


> Chris
> 
> I love that Booster Bath-what a WONDERFUL IDEA!!
> 
> ...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> What a cool tub! I want one too!!! Steps and all. Costco, I see from the posts, have it--no stairs though? Hmmm..... I wonder about the hot/cold water thing too. We only have cold water outside, and I wonder how you bathe when it's cold outside.


You could just order the stairs separate from Booster Bath. It's not necessary if your dog is happy to jump in and out. But with a puppy coming and my expectation that I will be using this for many years the stairs made sense to me.

We don't have hot water outside but hope to install a line in our garage soon. Otherwise I will just use it in a bathroom or laundry room in the winter.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Love my Booster Bath! I wish I had the ramp
> 
> I understand they are on sale at Costco now.


The ramp is 44.00 at Booster bath. Might be worth it for you with all you do with your dogs.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

That is amazing! I've never seen Booster bath before. I've always either spent a bunch of money on grooming or did the tub thing, which is not easy on the back. That would be so great after a day at the lake! No more lake smell.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I love my booster tub! Best money I have ever spent!


What she said, except mine was my Christmas present .


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like Jazz was not the only that had a bath and they all look like they enjoyed it


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a Booster Bath and the Tropic Shower hotwater mixing thingy, and for the last two years had a hose from the basement laundry either coming up the basement steps or out the basement window. 

I had to have some plumbing work done just yesterday and asked for a outdoor hotwater spigot! It was cheap! Like $50.00! <the interior hot water supply ran very close to where I wanted the spigot.> 
I still use the Tropic Shower thingy to mix the hot and cold, but it is now outdoors...so no more dragging the hose through the house or out the window.

I had planned to give Lexi a bath to christen the new spigot, but before I got the chance my youngest kid (22) was taking a shower outdoors after his run! He stripped off everything but his shorts and got cleaned up! I just had to laugh! He thought it was great!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> I have a Booster Bath and the Tropic Shower hotwater mixing thingy, and for the last two years had a hose from the basement laundry either coming up the basement steps or out the basement window.
> 
> I had to have some plumbing work done just yesterday and asked for a outdoor hotwater spigot! It was cheap! Like $50.00! <the interior hot water supply ran very close to where I wanted the spigot.>
> I still use the Tropic Shower thingy to mix the hot and cold, but it is now outdoors...so no more dragging the hose through the house or out the window.
> ...


Did you get any sort of warning about the spigot and winter temperatures? This sounds like a great idea. We bought the booster bath and the stairs but would love to be able to bathe outside year-round. we just worried about the lines freezing outdoors. 

BTW - the official site for Booster bath includes shipping in the price. It was the lowest price I found for the bath and stairs on-line. (We don't have a Costco anywhere around here.)

So no puppy yet but we have the bath! And the Metro dryer ... and a puppy kong and ...um, all good stuff but we sort of need the dog! LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The only warning is the same as for the cold water....(both are frost proof sillcocks) I just have to remember to remove hoses from the spigot before the outdoor temps start getting below freezing...other then that...no worries.

Living where we do...I still cant bathe outdoors all 12 months..but I will be able to get a good 9 now! ;-) 




Pilgrim said:


> Did you get any sort of warning about the spigot and winter temperatures? This sounds like a great idea. We bought the booster bath and the stairs but would love to be able to bathe outside year-round. we just worried about the lines freezing outdoors.
> 
> BTW - the official site for Booster bath includes shipping in the price. It was the lowest price I found for the bath and stairs on-line. (We don't have a Costco anywhere around here.)
> 
> So no puppy yet but we have the bath! And the Metro dryer ... and a puppy kong and ...um, all good stuff but we sort of need the dog! LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!! I want one!


----------

